# Fracino Cherub - What can you tell me?



## joe.barista

Hi there,

I'm new here and very much looking forward to buffing up on everything coffee! From what I've read on here already you seem like a nice bunch, so I wonder can you help me?

I'm in the market for a new machine (who isn't?). Having looked around I'm seriously tempted by the Fracino Cherub, a machine I can hardly afford but one that is proving difficult to resist! Does anyone have any major objections? Any horror stories? Alternatively, does anyone have high praise for this machine? I'd really love to hear any views on the matter, whether good, bad, or offering alternatives. Also, does anyone out there know of a good, reputable dealer who offers a good price on the Cherub? Best I've seen yet is Andy at the THECOFFEEBEAN.

Anyway, sorry to have lumbered you folks with so many questions...let's put it down to newbie enthusiasm!

Many thanks!

J. Martin


----------



## Mrboots2u

joe.barista said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new here and very much looking forward to buffing up on everything coffee! From what I've read on here already you seem like a nice bunch, so I wonder can you help me?
> 
> I'm in the market for a new machine (who isn't?). Having looked around I'm seriously tempted by the Fracino Cherub, a machine I can hardly afford but one that is proving difficult to resist! Does anyone have any major objections? Any horror stories? Alternatively, does anyone have high praise for this machine? I'd really love to hear any views on the matter, whether good, bad, or offering alternatives. Also, does anyone out there know of a good, reputable dealer who offers a good price on the Cherub? Best I've seen yet is Andy at the THECOFFEEBEAN.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to have lumbered you folks with so many questions...let's put it down to newbie enthusiasm!
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> J. Martin


Hi and Welcome , few questions for you









, firstly ,do you have a grinder , if not you need one , and a decent one ( cherub or no cherub ) , so what's your budget if you don't have one .

If you have one already , what is it ?

What machine do you currently use for espresso?

What are new cherubs gong for nowadays anyway?

What drinks do you like to make and how often ( espresso , milk based ? )

Not going to offer you a opinion on the cherub , never had one , but trust me you will get a lot of varying opinions on them if previous questions of this nature are anything to go by .

Your int he right place , you'll get loads of advice, ask questions and enjoy ....


----------



## stub24

Hi there, I have recently purchased a Cherub and from my biased opinion it is excellent value for money for those not wanting to spend >£1000. I picked mine up for £650 from Peter at espresso underground, great service by the way, and received very helpful information and a few freebies from Fracino themselves. Parts are easy to come by which is always good.

As for machine operation I'm not best placed to tell you how well it performs relative to much else due to lack of experience however, I will say it steams very well for silky microform and is easy to replicate shot taste (my taste buds are pretty crap though).

A small annoyance with the machine is the drip tray, I have the new rectangle style and every time I wipe it down the top metal part comes away with the cloth.

Hope some of this helps

Stuart


----------



## 4515

Ive had mine for a while now. A check of the bank account tells me March this year when I paid £650 for it. Came well packed and worked out of the box. This may be the kiss of death but it has performed faultlessly since then and used at least 5 days / week.

The Cherub will produce more coffee and steamed milk than you can possible consume without having to wait for the boiler to get up to temperature.

I have tried more expensive pump machines and, while they may look prettier and have quieter pumps, the coffee wasnt noticeably different from a machine costing £1000+.

I'd echo the need for a good grinder. I noticed a huge improvement when I moved from my MC2 to my Quamar grinder (Quamar may be up for sale in the not too distant future if I retain my gonads after my next grinder purchase).

At the minute I have no need to upgrade as the Cherub is more capable than my ability. That said, the voices in my head (some coming via phone calls) are telling me that I must upgrade to an L1.

Must resist the voices !


----------



## series530

I bought mine earlier this year from Peter at Espresso Underground (definitely and excellent place to buy it). It's a little less forgiving than the Gaggia Classic that it has replaced but is excellent once you get used to it. We make coffee with milk and there is oodles of steam available. It's best to ditch the steam head and go for one with smaller holes (if I recall correctly the holes are 1.5mm by default whereas the 1mm sized holes don't heat the milk up in a nano second and cause it to burn). Peter can help out here.

No, it's not a silent machine but, for the money, it cannot be beaten. I agree with the need for a decent grinder. We have a Mignon and it works very well with it.


----------



## jeebsy

If a shiny machine isn't a prerequisite consider the Oscar in that price range too.


----------



## michaelg

Hi Joe,

I have the same set-up as working dog above (Cherub & Quamar) and I have no complaints so far. Big step-up from my Gaggia Classic and Dualit burr grinder - especially in terms of steaming ability!

Whereabouts are you based - maybe someone nearby can let you see one in the flesh before you part with your cash?


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> Ive had mine for a while now. A check of the bank account tells me March this year when I paid £650 for it. Came well packed and worked out of the box. This may be the kiss of death but it has performed faultlessly since then and used at least 5 days / week.
> 
> The Cherub will produce more coffee and steamed milk than you can possible consume without having to wait for the boiler to get up to temperature.
> 
> I have tried more expensive pump machines and, while they may look prettier and have quieter pumps, the coffee wasnt noticeably different from a machine costing £1000+.
> 
> I'd echo the need for a good grinder. I noticed a huge improvement when I moved from my MC2 to my Quamar grinder (Quamar may be up for sale in the not too distant future if I retain my gonads after my next grinder purchase).
> 
> At the minute I have no need to upgrade as the Cherub is more capable than my ability. That said, the voices in my head (some coming via phone calls) are telling me that I must upgrade to an L1.
> 
> Must resist the voices !


Whisper whisper whisper


----------



## 4515

Can't I just put a handle on the front of the cherub ?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes man that will look cool


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Can't I just put a handle on the front of the cherub ?


Cherub with a stick...


----------



## Spukey

I love my cherub, produces excellent shots and it is a steam monster! But i would also love to upgrade when i can afford to! You certainly wont be disappointed with it, but they are not the best looking machines out there.

I use mine for 5 shots plus a day and it works like a trooper! The drip tray is annoying as is filling it with bottled water, my next machine will be plumbed for this reason!


----------



## 4515

Spukey said:


> they are not the best looking machines out there.


I liken this to buying a new car. You agonise over which colour to have and then, once youve had the car on the drive for a few weeks, you dont know what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Spukey

working dog said:


> I liken this to buying a new car. You agonise over which colour to have and then, once youve had the car on the drive for a few weeks, you dont know what all the fuss was about.


Yes i agree with cars but the longer i have had my cherub the more it looks square, i used to love the way it looked but no longer do. I suppose it cause i have seen so many new machines since. Ultimately though i is a brilliant machine and if i never replaced it it would still suit my needs.


----------



## Yes Row

^^^

I am with you Spukey, after a trip to Bella Barista last week and seeing all the shiney machines they had on display, I can feel the first twinges of upgraditus!!!

I must fight it, the Cherub is excellent and good reliable machine, especially for the money


----------



## coffeechap

Spukey said:


> Yes i agree with cars but the longer i have had my cherub the more it looks square, i used to love the way it looked but no longer do. I suppose it cause i have seen so many new machines since. Ultimately though i is a brilliant machine and if i never replaced it it would still suit my needs.


But the pull of the lever is calling you spukey


----------



## Charliej

Pulling his lever is always calling Spukey tho


----------



## michaelg

Charliej said:


> Pulling his lever is always calling Spukey tho


Can't believe with all the L1 owners on the forum that's actually the first lever/penis joke I've seen on the forum (nearly wrote 'come across' and then thought better of it!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

michaelg said:


> Can't believe with all the L1 owners on the forum that's actually the first lever/penis joke I've seen on the forum (nearly wrote 'come across' and then thought better of it!)


You said penis ( said bevis ) , ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## joe.barista

Hi Guys,

Thanks so much for these responses, massive help!

To answer a few questions; I'm looking to upgrade from the Rancilio Silvia which, dare I say it, never lived up to the hype! I also use a commercial Faema Ambassador everyday at work (many of you may know where that is based on this info). I'm currently using the Iberital MC2 but will I'm sure look to upgrade eventually. I'm an espresso drinker, but my girlfriend drinks a number of milky coffees. Andy at the coffeebean is selling new Cherub's for £645, this seems pretty reasonable to me.

I'm living and working in Hull, any Cherub owners nearby?

Once again, many thanks!

Joe


----------



## coffeechap

michaelg said:


> Can't believe with all the L1 owners on the forum that's actually the first lever/penis joke I've seen on the forum (nearly wrote 'come across' and then thought better of it!)


That's because we are a boring serious bunch


----------



## coffeechap

joe.barista said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks so much for these responses, massive help!
> 
> To answer a few questions; I'm looking to upgrade from the Rancilio Silvia which, dare I say it, never lived up to the hype! I also use a commercial Faema Ambassador everyday at work (many of you may know where that is based on this info). I'm currently using the Iberital MC2 but will I'm sure look to upgrade eventually. I'm an espresso drinker, but my girlfriend drinks a number of milky coffees. Andy at the coffeebean is selling new Cherub's for £645, this seems pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> I'm living and working in Hull, any Cherub owners nearby?
> 
> Once again, many thanks!
> 
> Joe


Spukey is in Leeds, is that near hell


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Spukey is in Leeds, is that near hell


Good typo......


----------



## coffeechap

Was it.........


----------



## Spukey

Yes i am just over an hour away from Hull, welcome along anytime!

Leeds and Yorkshire in general is the nest place in the world!

Hull is not too bad either, better than dawn sawwwth, or however you say it!

Spukey


----------



## 4515

I'm 10 mins of J1 M18 if thats of use. Probably a similar length journey


----------



## 14gg

The Heavenly Coffee Company in Dinnington Nr junction 1 M18 sell these and offer training courses (you can have a look first). They are selling the Fracino Cherub One Group Hand Fill Espresso Machine £650 + vat and recommend the Fracino Tranquilo grinder to grinder to go with it. Easy to get to from you.


----------



## coffeechap

The machine is good but the tranquilly is pure shite, if you pardon my french


----------



## Yes Row

£650 is the target price, or cheaper, but not plus VAT.

Espresso Underground sold them at 650 when I purchased mine


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> The machine is good but the tranquilly is pure shite, if you pardon my french


Pure merde ....


----------



## Wobin19

I totally go along with what has been said on here about the Cherub. It does do the business, it has a big boiler and is pretty stable and great at steaming too, but pretty it is not. You just can't have it all at that money and it is a great compromise. Have you considered a used Cherub / Heavenly for now? You could move it on if / when you get the inevitable upgrade-itus without too much loss (that's my plan anyhow!).


----------



## series530

There is the beauty is in the eye of the beholder bit, and, if I am honest (and probably blind), it looks reasonable enough in our kitchen. We have black granite work tops and the model with the metallic black sides and chrome face plates is actually a lot smaller and prettier than some of the advertisement data suggests. I remember feeling pretty concerned that it would dominate but, IMHO, it actually recedes quite nicely in our kitchen. Now, I'm not going to divorce my wife and get married to it, but it really does do the business and for a reasonable price - £650 + VAT, being far too much. Have a chat with Peter at Espresso Underground, there is almost certainly a better deal there.


----------



## origmarm

With the stainless sides I think it looks pretty reasonable

Mine:


----------



## joe.barista

Thanks again to all!

With these reassuring words ringing in my ears I've made the big step and ordered the Cherub from Andy at the coffeebean! Can't wait to get it in the kitchen and power it up, (as long as it fits)!

I expect I'll be back searching for advice on second hand grinders before too long!

Cheers guys.


----------



## series530

Well done - good choice. All you need now is a Eureak Mignon to go with it !

If you haven't seen this, here's an idea of what is in store once it arrives

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9164-From-a-Classic-to-a-Cherub-a-novices-view


----------

